# Mastercraft router base plate



## beelsamin (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello,
I received a Wolfcraft 490 router table for Christmas and quickly found that the base plate adapter included with the table would not fit my Mastercraft(model 54-69096) plunge router. Does anyone have any ideas on how to resolve the adapter problem....so far the only solution I can think of is going out and buying a new router...and I hate to waste money on duplicate tools.
Thanks


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, that's something that you might have to do unless you want to return the router table and get a different one. Hopefully one that would work. If you do decide on getting another router, just make sure you get one that matches exactly or you might end up with the same problem. Also, it's not too bad to have duplicate tools. One you can use for hand held and the other for table only. Just a thought...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Beelsamin:

I am new here and found your question.

Basically, my father and I recently bought a Wolfcraft 490 to use with our Mastercraft plunge router. Like you, we found the mounting template to be incompatible with the router. So, we made our own template.

Using a piece of MDF of the same thickness as the supplied mounting template, we did the following:
1. Fastened the supplied mounting template to the MDF.
2. Using a template-following, striaght bit in the router, we routed the inside and outside of the template, making the MDF board the same as the supplied template.
3. We then created countersunk holes for mounting the routher to the new template.

We fastened the new template to the router and then to the Wolfcraft table. Works a treat.

Cassie


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have a few tables and like you found the pc690 didn't fit the wolfcraft so i took the base plate and put it over the hole in the table and just drill new holes and countersink the bolt holes and it works dont use this table much i use the one that is made by oak park


----------

